# best sports pictures/promo posters



## basquebromance (Jan 13, 2022)

let's start with wrestling!


----------



## lg325 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## hjmick (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 13, 2022)

hjmick said:


> View attachment 587634


/thread


----------



## hjmick (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 13, 2022)

🏈🍺


----------



## lg325 (Jan 13, 2022)

*A SPORT I AM GOOD AT.*


----------



## lg325 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 14, 2022)

Joe Namath and the Jets defeat the Baltimore Colts
 in the 1969 Superbowl.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 14, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> Joe Namath and the Jets defeat the Baltimore Colts
> in the 1969 Superbowl.




  found another pic. A  good memory of my childhood  sitting with my cousins on the floor in front of a big color tv and watching this game.


----------



## braalian (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## braalian (Jan 15, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Amen brother!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## BackAgain (Jan 20, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


>


Oh the agony of da feet!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Peace (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Peace (Jan 21, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


The older I get the more I miss that goofy guy…


----------



## Peace (Jan 21, 2022)

Tells you how old I am when I can remember this guy!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Tells you how old I am when I can remember this guy!


whose that?


----------



## Peace (Jan 21, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> whose that?











						Baron von Raschke - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 21, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


*I saw him perform live once. He was massive.*


----------



## lg325 (Jan 21, 2022)

I have seen this guy in some bloody ones.   Dusty Rhodes!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)

Ultimate Warrior & Hulk Hogan come to blows during their battle with Mr. Perfect & The Genius on Saturday Night Main Event


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 24, 2022)

DDP and Bon Jovi!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 24, 2022)

23 years ago today, Vince McMahon won the 1999 Royal Rumble


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2022)

Awesome shot of Hillbilly Jim taking it to Andre The Giant!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2022)

Ric Flair & Mr. Perfect had a classic "Loser leaves the WWF" match on Monday Night Raw on this day in 1993


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 29, 2022)

Lex, your arms are bigger than Hogan's!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 29, 2022)

damn


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2022)

That's not a sport!


----------



## braalian (Jan 31, 2022)

Eddie Hall benching 586 for 6 reps! If I could do one rep at that I’d die happy


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## braalian (Jan 31, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Is his gimmick that he has to wrestle in a full body robe to disguise the fact that he has no muscle mass?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)

Stunning Steve Austin!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)

braalian said:


> Is his gimmick that he has to wrestle in a full body robe to disguise the fact that he has no muscle mass?


yes...speaking of muscle mass, my biceps are bigger than yours!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)

the ref is "having a look"


----------



## braalian (Feb 1, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> the ref is "having a look"


Nah, you’re projecting yourself on the ref


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)

braalian said:


> Nah, you’re projecting yourself on the ref


possibly...maybe he's thinking "what the hell is he doing?"


----------



## braalian (Feb 1, 2022)

His mouth guard looks like a blinged out grill


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)

basque-only players of Athletic Club slays the pampered highly paid Real Madrid


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)

Olympic champion swimmer Caeleb Dressel. he's a beast!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

This is one of those "Man, I wish I'd taken that" moments.

This photo was taken by a buddy of mine during (I think) the Daytona 500 last year:







In some poll it was voted one of the top ten sports images of 2021...


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)

10 years ago today, the world was introduced to "Linsanity" ... A run unlike any other


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)

nice hair, loser


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)

WCW magazine had some of the coolest pics in the late 90’s. Here’s one of Chavo Jr, Pedro Morales, Rey Mysterio Jr, Miguel Perez and Konnan


----------



## braalian (Feb 5, 2022)

All other sports take a back seat to feats of strength


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)

braalian said:


> All other sports take a back seat to feats of strength
> View attachment 597234


i'm stronger than most, brother


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2022)

Ann Coulter and Matt Drudge at Heat-Spurs Game 7 in the NBA finals!


----------



## lg325 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2022)

best takedown of all time!


----------



## lg325 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2022)

i raise you


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2022)

Egypt falls to Senegal in the Africa Cup final in soccer. nice abs!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 6, 2022)

My home town  UCF


----------



## lg325 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

hjmick said:


> View attachment 587637


I like the SI cover pic best, but yeah.....


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 9, 2022)

the Hulkster redeems himself!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 9, 2022)

*Pernell on my top ten of greatest of all time boxers.      I would have loved to see Rocky and Nino matchup*


----------



## lg325 (Feb 9, 2022)

The fight got me banned from my girlfriend's home by her father.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 10, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


I hope he has a great and successful career.   And keeps away from the parasites.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 10, 2022)

.





.​


----------



## hjmick (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)

go my bro riddle


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 12, 2022)

Y*you know the landing it's going to hurt.   *


----------



## lg325 (Feb 12, 2022)

*Off-road racing is a sport I would have loved to participate in.*


----------



## lg325 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 12, 2022)

.






.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)

Burrow in the Building


----------



## lg325 (Feb 13, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Burrow in the Building


Sharp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)

touch manboobs


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2022)

Classie Freddie Blassie was accused of being unAmerican when he was young. some things never change!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2022)

he's bigger he's badder


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 16, 2022)

.





.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 17, 2022)

.





.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 17, 2022)

.





.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 19, 2022)

.






.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)

pass


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 19, 2022)

.





.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)

please stay "on topic" lol...i should have clarified the title with MEN'S sports


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 19, 2022)

.

*Yeah Whatever
Shut Up and Paddle ...* 






.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2022)

this is more like it..."sports" lol


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 19, 2022)

.
*I Love Sports ...
Team Sports Are Awesome Too.
*





*... GEAUX TIGERS ...*

.​


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 26, 2022)

RIP Indiana Pacers coach from 1988 to 1990 Dick Versace 
Hall of Fame hair


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 28, 2022)

*   I think Percy got the wrong prop.  *


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2022)

the next Rafa Nadal, Spain's Carlos Alcaraz, featured in Spain's Men's Health magazine edition!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2022)

i want to smell the aroma of Paul Roma!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


touch biceps


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2022)

work and get results!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 6, 2022)

where do you think you're going coward


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 9, 2022)

same


----------



## lg325 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Desperado (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 26, 2022)

can't handle that grip, eh, Ric?


----------



## lg325 (Mar 28, 2022)

Little Girl Defeats Opponent To Win Wrestling Match *Check out this young ladies ability on the mat.  *


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 3, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 625644


shirtless please lol


----------



## lg325 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 3, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> shirtless please lol


Yeah the catch wrestlers seem to have dress code to be on the mat


----------



## lg325 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 3, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 625659


Awesome pic...muscular black dude clearly can't handle the VISCIOUS GRIP of the superior muscular white dude


----------



## lg325 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 5, 2022)

can't handle that grip


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2022)

can't handle that grip, eh?


----------



## lg325 (Apr 6, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> can't handle that grip, eh?


There is a way out of it.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2022)

lg325 said:


> There is a way out of it.


not when i applied it on my friend...he tapped like a bitch


----------



## lg325 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 7, 2022)

can't handle that grip!


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 8, 2022)

Stream Spartan Nationals - FloWrestling
					

Watch replays and highlights from 2022 Spartan Nationals on FloWrestling. Watch on your computer, on the FloSports Mobile App, your Smart TV, Roku or FireStick.




					www.flowrestling.org
				













						2022 Journeymen World Classic & Duals - Videos - FloWrestling
					

Watch videos for the 2022 Journeymen World Classic & Duals wrestling event on FloWrestling.org. Join now!




					www.flowrestling.org


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2022)

was watching this event live in abu dhabi...dude in the blue won


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2022)

Leeds United celebrate their 1st victory in a while, also their 1st since they fired legendary coach Marcelo Bielsa...


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 12, 2022)

Tap
Nap
Snap


----------



## lg325 (Apr 12, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Tap
> Nap
> Snap


And as I posted before there is a way out of it. If you don't panic.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 12, 2022)

lg325 said:


> And as I posted before there is a way out of it. If you don't panic.


never happened to me...though i mostly like to beat up skinny girly men


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 13, 2022)

*What tha!*


basquebromance said:


>


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 15, 2022)

Flex Friday! Bearded Lex was badass.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 15, 2022)

i hope these pics and videos of these ladies get all you dudes interested in combat sports!


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 15, 2022)

great video


----------



## lg325 (Apr 15, 2022)

Opinions Lashley gets ripped off in an MMA match.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 16, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 631602


stud though i wouldn't be flexing yet if i were him


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 16, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 631602



"Little more info on Blake Gioimo — junior from Prairie, a two-time Class 3A state finalist, and, for my money, one of iahswr's rising lightweight stars.

He is Iowa State's second 2023 commitment, and the fifth in-state junior to commit to Division I:"









						Prairie's Blake Gioimo, a two-time Class 3A state finalist, commits to Iowa State wrestling
					

The Iowa State wrestling program landed its second 2023 recruit on Saturday.



					www.desmoinesregister.com
				












						Prairie’s Blake Gioimo demonstrates dominance in drive for state title
					

Cedar Rapids Prairie’s Blake Gioimo has quietly produced one of the more dominant seasons in Class 3A wrestling. The top-ranked 113-pounder is 37-0 with a bonus-point win rate around 86 percent.




					www.thegazette.com


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 18, 2022)

talk about manhandling girly men


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 18, 2022)

RK-Bro were really clicking, shame about the ending


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 19, 2022)

same


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 21, 2022)

COMPARE
Add to Wishlist
Quickview
SHIRTS
NAGA USA-BRAZIL TANK TOP​

$25.00SELECT OPTIONS




COMPARE
Add to Wishlist
Quickview
SHORTS & SHIRTS
NAGA WOMENS CHOKE T-SHIRT​

$30.00SELECT OPTIONS




COMPARE
Add to Wishlist
Quickview
T-SHIRTS
NAGA GRAPPLE T-SHIRT​

$25.00SELECT OPTIONS

https://nagastore.com/product/naga-choke/
  These bottom two  are funny


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 21, 2022)

lg325 said:


> COMPARE
> Add to Wishlist
> Quickview
> SHIRTS
> ...


i think i can rock the "Grapple" shirt and look good in it


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 24, 2022)

The Wyatt Family is back together  Looks as if the Wyatts are back! Where ever they perform ticket sales will go up. Look forward to seeing them again.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 25, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


I need to do more pushups after seeing that.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2022)

young German team Alba Berlin, who have no soccer team but are great at basketball


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2022)

lg325 said:


> I need to do more pushups after seeing that.


same


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 26, 2022)

Randy Orton celebrates 20 years in WWE


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 26, 2022)

for all you grandpas


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 26, 2022)

this was the last fight in the UFC for both of these great fighters, Oliver Enkamp and Nordine Taleb, damn you Dana


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2022)

RIP Turkish Olympic champion Ismail Ogan


----------



## lg325 (Apr 28, 2022)

* one heck of a match . The commentators crack me up.*


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 28, 2022)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 15, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 15, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 645058


i raise you


----------



## basquebromance (May 16, 2022)

dominating with a smile! i love it!


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2022)

doesn't look accidental at all. this is child brutality.









						Soccer club at centre of Scott Morrison's latest campaign gaffe breaks silence
					

The prime minister was visiting a local football club in Tasmania's Devonport when he accidentally knocked over the child, who was quick to recover.




					www.sbs.com.au


----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)

German cup Champs Leipzig celebrating their victory


----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)

damn, looks at those biceps...too busy watching premier league soccer to watch tennis at the moment, will watch in the weekdays


----------



## lg325 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 648320


this is how i beat Godboy...made him tap


----------



## lg325 (May 22, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> this is how i beat Godboy...made him tap


Any video of it/ Post it       There is a way out of it.


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)

lg325 said:


> Any video of it/ Post it       There is a way out of it.


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Even though I am 63 years old I wouldn't mind taking shot at one these competitions


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)

lg325 said:


> Even though I am 63 years old I wouldn't mind taking shot at one these competitions


i'm exactly 30 years younger than you...you vs me can't compete at sports at all...would be a complete blowout


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)

athletes who don't work out have no place in sports!


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## BlackSand (Jun 2, 2022)

.

*That's the way you beat Liverpool ...  * 






.​


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)

Most famous suplex of all time! It was the 1972 Olympics and Chris Taylor, the 450lb heavyweight wrestler was a guaranteed gold medalist for the USA, due to his skill and massive size. Until he ran into the East German wrestler, Wilfred Dietrich. Rumor has it that The East German wrestler went to Chris during weigh ins the day prior to their match and said hello to Chris and wrapped his arms around Chris like he was hugging him. But what he was doing was checking to see if his arms could wrap around Chris’ massive body. He was barely able to hug him but it was good enough to try the belly to belly suplex in their match up the following day. When the match took place, the East German locked up Chris’ body and launched him in the air and PINNED Chris. Chris would go on to win the bronze for the USA but the East German went on to the finals. Perfect Suplex!!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## g5000 (Jun 4, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


>


The agony of defeat.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 4, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> let's start with wrestling!


They use handguns in wrestling?


----------



## lg325 (Jun 4, 2022)

g5000 said:


> They use handguns in wrestling?


Depends on what is written in the script


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 8, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Any opinions on this fellas comments?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)

lg325 said:


> Any opinions on this fellas comments?


i approve of giving the finger to the ref, if he cheated, if that's what you're asking


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 20, 2022)

May not fit the subject of the thread but the title will I think.  Must  be a Braves Fan like me.           


			Former Braves gold glove outfielder joins the dark side


----------



## lg325 (Jul 13, 2022)

__





						Catch Wrestling World Championships 2022 | Snakepit Wigan
					





					www.snakepitwigan.com
				






CATCH WRESTLING WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS 2022​SATURDAY 4TH JUNE 2022​THE PREMIER SUITE, UNIVERSITY OF BOLTON STADIUM, DE HAVILLAND WAY, BOLTON, BL6 6SF​


----------



## lg325 (Jul 13, 2022)

- Catch Wrestling | Catch as Catch Can Wrestling        For those who may be interested.    I am self-taught and being a ''pro rasslin' fan since a child.
I wish  I could have taken advantage of these programs like this.   It is a violent form of grappling but it is useful for self-defense.    I have taught 4 others over the years and have been told by them how it saved their butts or as one had fun rasslin her husband.  Although two had some short jail time it was because they as one did kick the butt of an attacker and another an abusive husband. Those were young women the one boy I had to have a hard talk with him, was worried about bullies and after what I taught him he became the bully and got in trouble with his parents and at school.  Some look down their nose at Catch wrestling but  it suits me just fine.


----------



## lg325 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 19, 2022)

Any takers  
AUG6
August 6 @ 8:00 am - August 7 @ 6:00 pm
Battle At The Beach Grappling & BJJ Championship – Wildwood, NJ​


AUG13
All day
Austin Grappling & BJJ Championship 2 – Austin, TX​


AUG20
All day
Albuquerque Grappling & BJJ Championship – Albuquerque, NM​


AUG27
All day
Vegas Grappling & BJJ Championship 2 – Las Vegas, NV​


SEP3
All day
Colorado Springs Grappling & BJJ Championship 2 – CO Springs, CO​


SEP3
8:00 am - 8:00 pm
Luxembourg Grappling & BJJ Championship – Frisange, Luxembourg​


SEP10
8:00 am - 8:00 pm
New England Grappling & BJJ Championship – Springfield, MA​


SEP10
8:00 am - 8:00 pm
California Grappling & BJJ Championship – San Diego, CA​Subscribe to calendar

Google Calendar
iCalendar
Outlook 365
Outlook Live
Export .ics file
Export Outlook .ics file
View More Tournaments


----------



## lg325 (Jul 19, 2022)

MLB All Star Game  2022  great crowd.  Good game right at the start.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 28, 2022)

Great interview by the'' Natch''


----------



## lg325 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 23, 2022)

can you name them all?


----------



## lg325 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 6, 2022)

Watch quarterback absolutely truck two defenders for touchdown    In a losing effort Armstong is a heck of player hope to see him in the pros.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 14, 2022)

you're not strong enough blondie


----------



## lg325 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------

